# Anyone else use chap stick?



## Cuckoo Bananas (Nov 13, 2011)

I've been a chap stick addict for ages, seriously I'd use 10 times a day and have done for YEARS! 

Well being the naturale type girl that I am and ever on the lookout for simple natural products I found a new lip balm that I love, which is just made of olive oil, shea butter, and beeswax.

I thought I'd google the chap stick ingredients just to see and ..... I'm horrified, I really really can't believe I've been using this stuff for so long (and liked it!) when I really didn't know what was in it! 

And I should have known better, I am usually so on the ball with products and check them out but for some reason chap stick just slipped through my raddar. 

For anyone else who is interested here are the ingredients if you wanted to check it out yourself...

octyl methoxycinnamate 
oxybenzone
pigment red 57 C11 5850
sunset yellow FCF 5985
quinoline yellow C147005
hydroxybenzoates


----------



## Relle (Nov 13, 2011)

I use to use it years ago and not very often, but now I find it makes me nauseous and have to wipe it off my lips.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 13, 2011)

I once heard (read somewhere?) that the more Chapsitck you apply, the more you HAVE to keep applying it. That there is something in the product that  actually strips moisture from your lips so your lips are worse off than if you never use it!  I don't know if it is true, but I do know that it can be habit-forming.  And I would always prefer natural products if possible!


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 13, 2011)

Bubbly Buddha said:
			
		

> I once heard (read somewhere?) that the more Chapsitck you apply, the more you HAVE to keep applying it. That there is something in the product that  actually strips moisture from your lips so your lips are worse off than if you never use it!  I don't know if it is true, but I do know that it can be habit-forming.  And I would always prefer natural products if possible!



I heard that also.  Also the same applieswith nasal spray and eye drops...


----------



## carebear (Nov 13, 2011)

the first two are sunscreens, then 3 colors, then a preservative.

ChapStick is not evil.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Nov 13, 2011)

I use chapstick constantly since I had mononucleosis when I was 16.  I'm always bordering on dehydrated even when I drink quiet a bit more then the daily recommended amount of water.  Consequently my lips will dry out, scale, crack or split if I don't keep chapstick handy.  

I have noticed with the last batch I bought it is -very- soft, goes on very thick and doesn't feel like it usually does even after I blot some off.  I think I just got a slightly off level batch of them, that or they changed up formulation a little.  I really hope they go fast so I can get new ones that are "normal".

Otherwise I have bought beeswax and can start making my own if it's a formulation change.  And I agree with CB.  It's not evil.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Nov 13, 2011)

No - It's definitely bad, you have to look up the ingredients (that's why I typed them out). 

Don't just assume it's not bad because you like it, as I said I used to like it, nobody told me it was bad or evil, I was just sitting here yesterday and randomly looked up the ingredients for it myself.


----------



## saltydog (Nov 13, 2011)

Just my opinion here, but I just made lip balm for the first time. I used the basic formulation on MMS site and then tweaked the recipe about 4x till I got it how I (and my daughter) like it. 
It's surprisingly easy to make, and I know just what's in it. Best lip balm I've ever used. Beginners Luck maybe?


----------



## carebear (Nov 13, 2011)

Cuckoo Bananas said:
			
		

> No - It's definitely bad, you have to look up the ingredients (that's why I typed them out).
> 
> Don't just assume it's not bad because you like it, as I said I used to like it, nobody told me it was bad or evil, I was just sitting here yesterday and randomly looked up the ingredients for it myself.


I have looked up the ingredients. 
Don't assume your sources are correct. 

Be aware of your sources of information. Are they backed by solid, peer reviewed research?

The research on the family of preservatives was hugely flawed and has been called out for that. I have seen no legit research on those sunscreens showing they are bad. Colorants I'm less clear on, admittedly.


----------



## carebear (Nov 13, 2011)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> I heard that also.  Also the same applieswith nasal spray and eye drops...


nasal sprays and eye drops have vasoconstrictors in them. They are different from lip balms in terms of "addiction" because over use can cause rebound inflammation


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah - fair enough I did only wiki them, altho the oxybenzone I did look into more, and read the European Commission Report on it. 

I know science isn't perfect and is limited to showing results for what has been specifically tested so they may say it is safe in a,b and c but may never have been tested for x,y and z. According to the 2006 European Commission Report oxybenzone has never been tested as a carcinogen and really never tested for long term safety, even some of the previous testing results that showed it's safety had to be ignored because the testing methods have become outdated or were flawed. 

At the end of the day Wikipedia is usually good enough for me and I feel as though where there is smoke there is fire. If there seems to be any controversy on it than I also feel wary and would rather not use the stuff. After all it's a bit too late by the time some of these things get pulled off the shelf or banned and repeatedly through history there are just so many examples of things that have been sold as safe and then years down the track it's almost unthinkable that they were even available. 

But anyway each to there own - I just posted it originally as I felt wary and shocked as consumer of it.


----------



## carebear (Nov 14, 2011)

I apologize for my tone.  I was in a bad mood yesterday, and for some reason the bad vibes landed on you - which is entirely unfair.

I disagree entirely with the smoke-fire analogy.  EVERYTHING is considered bad for you by someone.  And that someone probably has put it on the web.

dihydromonoxide comes to mind.  http://www.dhmo.org/

by the way - anyone can contribute to wikipedia - I've done it.  things that are not substantiated get pulled sometimes, but not always.

ETA:  a lot of research as been done on oxybenzone. 
http://ntp.niehs.nih.gov/?objectid=BCAD ... C612AC60BE


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Nov 14, 2011)

Thankyou for apologizing for your tone - although it was unnecessary, I didn't take offense at how you wrote anything, but I appreciate it all the same, and I hope you are having a better day today!

I still stand by my views, I actually had a good laugh when the water hoax was doing the rounds but I don't for a second feel like it takes away the gravity of other real issues where there is genuine concern. 

I would be interested to know more about the carcinogen tests that are mentioned on that site. Do you know how to find more details on them? I really liked how the European Comission Report was presented - I mean that stuff is looong so many pages but so thorough and details how exactly they are tested even down to how many mice or animals (which is quite confronting as I'm not a fan of that) but I also like it because it gives a good all round picture and there is no mistaking for exactly what has been tested ie, has only skin cancer been tested, or have they tested kidney or breast as well? Effects after 2 years isn't really enough anyway, I doubt you could get any cancers from smoking that soon but ya know that's one of the flaws of scientific testing and people want to use this stuff in this lifetime and not wait for the tests to have been carried out for a whole generation. 

But anyway I'm happy to go with simple stuff like beeswax and olive oil, then I don't have to have any worries or doubts because people have been using that stuff for a looooog looooog time and know it's good


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't sleep without something on my lips so I use Chapstick, too and lipstick during the day.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 14, 2011)

I make my own. It's easy! 1/3 wax, 1/3 oils, 1/3 butters.


----------



## miggymoo (Nov 14, 2011)

I too am addicted to chap stick. It's been probably about a 15 year addiction! Crazy!  I can't wait to make my own!


----------



## carebear (Nov 14, 2011)

I make my own too - have for about 10 years now, and I love it.  And I'm as addicted to my own as I ever was to Chapstick.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Nov 14, 2011)

I love love love using "Chap Stick" though I don't use that particular brand. I'm super picky because it seems that most seem to dry my lips out more, even the "natural" ones ie Burt Bees and another I got from work...not sure on whats in that one though. I remember seeing castor and carrot oils....

My absolute favorite is called Chicken Poop, got it from Tractor Supply. It's scented with lavander and orange and is sooo smooth. Ingredients: avocado oil, beeswax, jojoba oil,lavander essential oil,  sweet orange essential oil, vitamin E.  Hmmm I'm thinking I should just make my own instead


----------



## carebear (Nov 14, 2011)

beware anything strongly flavored, or cherry in particular - the flavors can be slightly irritating/drying.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 14, 2011)

I started making my own a dozen years ago.  There werent as many natural lip balms back then.  I had so many people buying them.  We sold them for a fundraiser for rabbit rescue.  I stopped for awhile and people got pretty mad!  I started making them again 2 years ago.  I have a lip treatment that Garden Botanika makes that I love.  I use it at night.  Natural lip balms usually contain castor oil and I cant stand the flavor of that!  Even lip sticks have it!  I can tell the second it touches my lips, lol.


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 16, 2011)

I also use Carmex which is good for sore lips and can help a stuffy nose a little.


----------

